# The Minnesota Opera presents: Faust



## ErFurtwanglert

http://mnopera.com/

Not starting until January 24, but sure to be a cavalcade of an evening. I've been to the two earlier productions from the MNOpera this season and they were both pretty good. This one promises to match or possible exceed.


----------

